
Microsoft Advanced Threat Analytics - jmngomes
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/server-cloud/products/advanced-threat-analytics/
======
utefan001
After watching the video and looking at the pricing it feels like Microsoft
wants its customers to pay for several windows password hash issues that
Microsoft should have fixed a long time ago.

------
mattdeboard
They say they're doing port mirroring of AD traffic for gathering data to
analyze. What kinds of information is in AD traffic? I know basically nothing
about AD.

~~~
generalpf
AD is an LDAP implementation, so stuff like LDAP authentication and queries
will go in, and LDAP entities will come out.

------
Zenst
Be interesting to compare this with other IDS offerings.

